

I put a GPS tracker on my boyfriend's mother's cat - anacleto
http://i.imgur.com/KoJ1mpb.png

======
ris
Right. I don't get it. These are commercially available, inexpensive devices.
I've done this too. Why is this so upvoted?

~~~
gus_massa
If you write a blog post about that with more information and graphics, I'll
upvote it too. This post has very little technical information. Some ideas:

* What device they are using? How they attached it to the cat? Photos of the cat :) ?! Battery use? Transmission range? Is it water resistant?

* Day vs night patterns? Weekend vs workday patterns? (The cat proabally doesn' care if it's the weekend, but thi changes a lot the patterns of the humans and that will probably affect the paterns of the cat.) One week patters superimposed with different colors? (Does the cat always go to the same places, or it changes the path?)

------
oliwarner
I love these. Looks like the cat's getting a few dinners.

Which tracker did you use?

I keep looking at G-PAWS (available for under £30) but I'd like to use it on
the dog too and he'll take it into ditches and ponds. I suspect "weatherproof"
won't cut it.

